# Leaded Gas in PI



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So I buy my first gasoline powered vehicle here in the PI the other day. My other vehicles have been diesels. It is a Honda scooter with a catalytic converter.

The guy at the Honda dealer tells me to make sure to put in Unleaded gas. I say "yeah ok, isn't all gas unleaded" and he says no.

I get to the gas station and my friends following me back from the dealer tell me " don't put in premium it has lead, use the one next to it". I'm like WTF, ok I do what they say.

I get back home and do some searching :ranger:and Leaded gas was banned in the PI in like 1999.

So here is just another myth here in the PI that will never go away. I swear I am going to lose it one day.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also wasn't too sure my first time filling up with gas on my 89 Mitsubishi Lancer Lol, your Honda scooter sounds nice, we once had a Honda Wave it sure was nice getting around it was automatic.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Had to get a scooter so the wife and teenagers could ride it too. It is the Honda Click so it has an automatic trans with no shifting. The wave's are auto (no clutch) but you still shift them.

OK, I learned my lesson at the gas stations. Don't mention the word unleaded, just tell them the type like premium or regular or whatever that particular station calls their types.


----------

